# LF Plumber heater help



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

We have hot water baseboard heating through out our house with 2 zones. One up and one down. Was working ok as of yesterday now up and down don't work at all. When the thermostats are turned on you can hear something clicking and turning on but no heat. I felt the pipes going to the heaters and they are cool not hot. Is it the boiler itself? Not sure if the water is flowing through the pipes or not. Any help would be great thanks. Also what is the cost of a new boiler with labour? Thanks

Rod


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all. It's fixed.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You can't just leave us hanging like that.
What was wrong with your heating system? Pump?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Still having problems with the boiler. Now the flame roll out switch seems to trip all the time. I've pushed it in twice last month was ok unitl now trips several times a day not sure if the switch is weak now might need to be replaced or is it something else causing it to trip? Any ideas? It's a Mini-gas Super Hot boiler MG-100.


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

Check the burners to see if they are plugged and also if there has been a wind storm to see if your cap is still on the top of your vent outside.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't know much about boilers but we did have some good wind the other day so as maya says check the cap. Those metal fences around construction were all pushed over and even that nice wood covering they put on the old Canadian Tire building to advertise a new building on Kingways, half of the wood structure was laying flat on the ground the next morning.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like your heat exchanger needs cleaning, that will cause flame roll out and it's doing it's job letting you know there's a problem.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Sounds like your heat exchanger needs cleaning, that will cause flame roll out and it's doing it's job letting you know there's a problem.


Thanks Laurie:

We had the boiler for close to 15 years. Needed to be replaced. Expensive but don't have to worry about it for a while.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a gas water Boiler for the pool that kept having flame failure.

It took me a while to discover a pin hole leak that was puting out the flame when it got hot.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

QuikSteel, J-B Weld or something simular??


----------

